

Tech Money Sends Funds on the Hunt for Unicorns - carlchenet
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/23/business/dealbook/tech-money-sends-funds-on-the-hunt-for-unicorns.html

======
zephharben
This article adds depth to concerns raised in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192154)

It's important to recognize that private capital isn't simply "rich people
playing with their own money". The lack of transparency and accountability in
this sector is going to have negative consequences.

